# Got her washed and waxed



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Here are two more pics. It seems I can't upload any more.

http://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff427/Calintz2/861025_10200147075096198_213602076_o.jpg

http://i1235.photobucket.com/albums/ff427/Calintz2/858613_10200147074376180_33294816_o.jpg


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

This place... I've been around here...

Nice ride sir :-D


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

iKermit said:


> This place... I've been around here...
> 
> Nice ride sir :-D


Thank you sir!


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Very nice.. can't wait for the nice weather when i can actually wash my car again in the driveway. Needs a good shining.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

is your roof vinyled or painted?Looks like glass on top.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> is your roof vinyled or painted?Looks like glass on top.



It's painted.


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for positive feed back!


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

looks great, i dig the roof but i can see how that would cause issues with heat, since i live in houston texas lol


----------



## Primo (Feb 18, 2013)

Very nice

Just a reminder that I need to wash mine ;p


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Calintz said:


> It's painted.


Did you paint it with a gloss black?


----------



## mastablasta (Feb 26, 2013)

Mine is waiting for you now, I even helped you out a bit and drug the hose out for you! Haha

Nice Job!


----------



## White eco (Aug 2, 2012)

Sexy!


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Nobody said:


> Did you paint it with a gloss black?


Yea its gloss black. I took it to a paint shop and they charged me $225 for it.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Cool! I just got my roof done as well.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

IROCZILLA said:


> Cool! I just got my roof done as well.


Thanks bro. Post up some pictures so we can see it. Btw nice banner did you do it yourself?


----------

